# Track day insurance - payout if accident happens



## chaz_r33_gtr (Aug 6, 2005)

Something occured to me yesterday.. 

I have insured my car for myself and other drivers on track days, splitting the cost with, Competition Car insurance. Now they say, providing i dont stack it on purpose and get marshall statements to say it was a 'genuine accident' that they will pay out upto the value the car is insurerd to. Lets say £25,000 which costs about £300.

This is all with no evaluation of the car etc. Whats to stop them deciding to pay out a lot less. Or in the other case me being a dishonest chap and saying my clapped out Rover 216GTI is worth £25,000 and having a convincing 'accident' and them paying me £25,000 for a £250 car?.

Surely there must be some kind of loss assessment before they pay out??? Anyone any experience of damaging there car / wrtiing it off on track day and having been insured?? did they pay out etc???


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Something I found hard to get was Track day insurance for Brands Hatch Time Attack last month.

All I hoped for in the end that there was enough common sense between drivers (there was) and all would be fine.

A-Plan are looking to offer something for track day addicts in the future I was told.....


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

They will only pay out the figure you have it insured for providing you can back up the value with reciepts and such, otherwise its general market value they will look at. Thats the main reason to disclose the value of the mods done to the car.


----------



## chaz_r33_gtr (Aug 6, 2005)

Yup I phoned them today for a general chat on the subject. They said that 

1) basically they do pay out but will only pay out for cost of car + performance parts if a total write off i.e dangerous or uneconomical to repair. In this case its they would want to see evidence of the parts installed to back up the sum I insure it for. So really should insure the car for cost of standard car to by at current market price + cost of all performance parts excluding labour to fit.

2) If damaged, say engine damage due to front end smash, but not a write off then the cost of parts and labour for repair is covered.


I put the question about the cheap rover insured for £50,000k and they said that when they issue the insurance their 'experienced' people look over the amount claimed for based on car type + likley track mods and if something doesnt add up then they will query to see evidence of the mods (receipts etc) before providing the insurance.

Hopefully i wont get into a claim situation in the first place!!! touch wood etc..


----------

